# Watch the Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board meeting just started. Here's where you can review the agenda and watch it online.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Summer season for bear....

I think I like it.

I'm just always to busy in the fall with other hunts to mess around with bears.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is anyone who's watching had any issues with the YouTube stream? If you had issues, approximately when did they occur? (Who was speaking?) We're hoping to go this direction from now on and want to iron out any problems.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Audio went funky when SE RAC director was addressing questions of houndsmen and LE elk hunter conflicts on the San Juan.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Audio went funky when SE RAC director was addressing questions of houndsmen and LE elk hunter conflicts on the San Juan.


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I would like to see the "expo" tags raised from 5 to 10 dollars with the majority of the money going to wildlife.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Groganite said:


> I would like to see the "expo" tags raised from 5 to 10 dollars with the majority of the money going to wildlife.


"majority" is a loose term with these groups... So like 20%?? right?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> "majority" is a loose term with these groups... So like 20%?? right?


20% to the expo 80% to wildlife... I understand it takes money to make money but I think if the price was raised they could do better than 180k ringneck pheasants and 300 deer relocated..


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Audio went funky again right as the final vote was taking place.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Groganite said:


> 20% to the expo 80% to wildlife... I understand it takes money to make money but I think if the price was raised they could do better than 180k ringneck pheasants and 300 deer relocated..


but for awhile there sfw didn't have to give any money back to wildlife but chose to anyway. Isn't that a testament to the groups character? That was sarcasm by the way and I almost spit up my drink when I heard the board members say that a few times. But I will say UWC wasn't prepared at all.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a summary version for those who didn't see it...

Wildlife Board to UWC, "Do you even have a Vice President? Do you even have an address? How many Directors do you have? Are you sticking by your comments that no money went to wildlife? Really? Wow! Where do you live, Enoch? How many members do you have? Do they pay dues or are they just Facebook friends?"

Wildlife Board to SFW, "You're so cool! I hope your chest cold gets better. Will you speak to how you are the best thing to ever happen to wildlife? We need to remember how much SFW does for wildlife and how expensive it is to run the Expo. It is not easy to be SFW. Thank goodness for SFW."

I am paraphrasing satirically but that was pretty much it.

Grizzly


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

grizzly said:


> Here is a summary version for those who didn't see it...
> 
> Wildlife Board to UWC, "Do you even have a Vice President? Do you even have an address? How many Directors do you have? Are you sticking by your comments that no money went to wildlife? Really? Wow! Where do you live, Enoch? How many members do you have? Do they pay dues or are they just Facebook friends?"
> 
> ...


I did feel bad for the uwc pres being belittled by that guy.....especially because that guy just sat there on his phone and was texting most of the meeting. Probably a big bronco fan.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

grizzly said:


> Here is a summary version for those who didn't see it...
> 
> Wildlife Board to UWC, "Do you even have a Vice President? Do you even have an address? How many Directors do you have? Are you sticking by your comments that no money went to wildlife? Really? Wow! Where do you live, Enoch? How many members do you have? Do they pay dues or are they just Facebook friends?"
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

The guy was pretty rude, he didn't treat the crazy hippy lady (that dislikes bear hunters) like that and she was "nuttier than squirrel turds :crazy: ". I understand a lot of hunters don't like their coveted LE tags going out to basically the highest bidder when it takes 20 years to get one. but I also see the necessary evil for the greater good IF DONE PROPERLY. The fact that for the first years the company "donated" money "back to the ground" and wasn't obligated to do so, so what. That should have never been the case. The DNR should have been on top of the money situation from the start and should have been the major benefactor from the get go, shame on them for overlooking and basically giving away coveted tags. They say money and manpower makes the wheels turn, well with that kind of lotto system the wheels should be greased a plenty if we're going to be making those kinds of sacrifices. And if thats the case why isn't the DNR holding a lotto event for the same purpose and keep 100% of the money. Step 1 open booth at expo Step 2 raffle tags...is it really that hard? :noidea: :doh:


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

My take on it is the UWC needs a more polished presenter for their public face... somebody that can schmooze and finger-gun the Wildlife Board. I see SFW as more of a political organization than a conservation organization nowadays... their most effective work is done over the proverbial golf game rather than hands-on animal conservation.

I am not saying that type of structure is wrong, certainly that type of influence is effective... but I feel this is an area UWC could improve their image and ability to pass their agenda.


----------

